# wanted: short quill stem(s)



## skut (1 Aug 2007)

I need a couple of short quill stems - anything considered: Thanks


----------



## bobg (2 Aug 2007)

Hi Skut, SJS advertise them on E Bay with a starting bid of 99p, They come up so often that I never pay more and I have them on all my bikes - ( short arm syndrome) -they total £4.49 incl postage

Bob


----------



## amrushton (13 Aug 2007)

skut said:


> I need a couple of short quill stems - anything considered: Thanks



How short? i have a couple of 9cm ones. Pics available if you wish.


----------

